# cz trigger length



## redfiat (Feb 22, 2012)

is there a noticable difference between distance to trigger between double and single action czs


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

The SA mode on every firearm I have ever shot has been considerably shorter reach and pull than its DA mode....if that is what youre asking?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I haven't owned or shot CZ'S but i would believe any DAO handgun will have a longer reach, reset and pull than any DA/SA handgun in single action or at least it should.... if thats what your asking?


----------



## 50120 (May 3, 2012)

Is there any way to shorten the trigger reach on a CZ 2075 Rami? It's set at 3" and is a bit too long for my small hand.


----------

